# Mr. Extraordinaire



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Many of you know that Deja's brother Donovan is a service dog for a Marine veteran. I got a call from Mike last night because Donovan saved his life the night before. Mike is a diabetic. He has had a bad case of the flu and had not been able to eat for several days. That night he was feeling like he might be able to hold down some fluids so he tried to head downstairs. He didn't turn any lights on and was just using the light from his phone. At the top of the stairs he felt dizzy and then passed out falling down the stairs in the process. He woke in the pitch black and he had dropped his phone (it was part way up the stairs). Donovan had tried to wake him since he was covered in slobber. Mike tried to get up the stairs to his phone, but was too weak and disorientated so Donovan took hold of his arm and tried to pull him up the stairs. Mike was too heavy so Donovan let go of Mike and went and got the phone instead. Mike dialed 911. Luckily he had not locked the front door. When the officers got there they were able to come in the house, but could not hear Mike's weak cry for help. Next thing one of the officers was being led by his jacket sleeve. He really didn't see what had him, but followed until they were able to hear and see Mike with their flashlights. Mike said that the officer didn't realize he had been lead by a large black GSD until they got to Mike. Next the EMT's got there. Mike's glucose levels had plummeted to 53 and he was close to going into a diabetic comma. 

Donovan and Mike at the Marine ball in November.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow Lisa, what an amazing story!!! That just humbles me and I`m in awe of Donovan. 

I know if I passed out, the dogs would be going: Oh, just great! Who`s going to feed us now?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My brother is a diabetic so I know full well the implications of what could have happened, I got a little choked up at the story. Good boy Donovan!!


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I look here all the time for stories like this.. I wish I saw more of them. Good doggy, have a nice rib-roast on me..


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

What a great story!! Thanks so much for sharing. Donovan was incredible. Without a doubt man's best friend.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

What an awesome dog! I hope he is officially recognized for his life saving actions in some way. Hard to say what our dogs will do in a true emergency. 

I do think that if any of us are ever home alone with our dog and have a medical emergency that one of the first things we should do is grab your phone if you can, get out your front door (and leave it open), and then call for help. This will allow your dog to get help from others if they can. At the very least, an open front door (possibly with you layed out on the lawn) with a dog frantically barking should soon alert passersby or neighbors that something is wrong and help is needed.

Don't put all your eggs in one basket by solely relying on your phone.


----------



## crickets (Dec 19, 2014)

This made me tear it! What a good boy he is, I wish I could give him kisses! They truly are our best friends!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Amazing. So glad that Donovan was there for Mike. Thank you for sharing this story!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job, Donovan! Well done!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Way to go Donovan. Hope Mike is feeling better. Donovan definitely show what problem sovers a GSd can be!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mike is feeling much better and was craving PB&J sandwiches last night. I told him that probably wasn't the best thing for his stomach after being sick.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bet Donovan worked up an appetite too! What a great testament to your well thought out breeding program.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

What a wonderful testament to the breed. They are truly amazing.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup:




Good job Donovan!!


Btw...if someone is living with a service dog do they have signs or stickers on the doors to advise first responders like police or fire fighters of this?

Just curious. I think it would be a good idea.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

:thumbup: Gwen, I actually suggested that to Mike. Told him he needs to put signs on his doors letting them know that a service dog also resides there.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Such a great story!!

These dogs are truly amazing...


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> Wow Lisa, what an amazing story!!! That just humbles me and I`m in awe of Donovan.
> 
> I know if I passed out, the dogs would be going: Oh, just great! Who`s going to feed us now?


Donovan's story made me choke up! What a great boy  

haha that is what my animals would be thinking too


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Gwen... I have notes on the window that there are 2 dogs, but not a service dog. But it is a good idea. Thanks!

Donovan is a hero! Hope Mike feels better.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Such an incredible story! That's one amazing dog : )


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

That is a great story!!! Good boy!!! That had to be a little freaky for the policeman!!! Glad he "just went with it"!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Good boy, Donovan  What a special dog. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

OMG......what a amazing story. Glad you posted it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is incredible - congratulations Donovan, and Lisa, and so glad for his handler. I hope this gets in a newspaper - talk about a dog with a clear head. His is clearer than mine!!!!!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

A true credit to the breed - good boy Donovan!


----------

